# Light wheels- easy-ish on the bank.



## rkb (Apr 4, 2007)

My bike is light-ish at 15.9lbs, that's with full DA, Zipp 404 clinchers, Thomson Masterpiece (cut down), FSA SL-K carbon bars and FSA OS115 stem, Fizik Arione saddle and Ultegra pedals.

Clearly the heavy parts are the 404s and my Ultegra pedals. My frame is the Lemond Tete de Course full carbon 08 model. The claimed weight for my 55 is 850gams, and I think it is fairly close to that. So, if I wanted to really go light I have the frame to do it. However my pocket book lacks the funding for a full on sub 13lb make over. 

Oh yeah, the question- Seems to me that the single best place to drop weight off almost any bike is the wheels. I don't want to part with my Zipps but I do have a barely used set of Ksyrium SSC SL3s (07s) that I would part with in hopes of scoring something in the 1100-1200 gram range. What's out there that would fit the bill without a giant bill?



Thanx
Russell


----------



## PigmyRacer (Oct 3, 2007)

Do you want aluminum or carbon rims (clinchers or tubulars)?


----------



## rkb (Apr 4, 2007)

either aluminum or carbon, but I def. want tubies


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Hi Russ,

A couple of questions:

Are you looking for clinchers or tubulars within that weight range? 

What is your pricepoint? You can get a set of Lew Racing 1180 Pro VC-1 clinchers wheels for $4500. They are advertised at about 1180 grams.

RG


----------



## rkb (Apr 4, 2007)

Retro-

Thanks, but that's more than the budget would allow, those are very nice though. I'm looking to try some tubular wheels and the Reynolds KOMs and Eastons in the used market for say a grand is my speed. I figure I can sell my Ksyriums for maybe 400.


R


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

Rolf Elans @ 1300g, a KCNC cassette,KMC 10 SL chain will cut weight for less $$$


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

Williams Cycling 38mm carbon tubulars that come with ceramic hybrid bearings. 1100gms and $1100.


----------



## ArubaBob600 (Sep 29, 2008)

Consider a "plump" 1300g set of these beauties... for small $...

Soul S 2.0 wheelset 700c clinchers 1317g $365 US ($430 shipped to the US)

The Soul S 2.0s look like an unbelievable deal! Haven't really researched them yet but they sure do look good. And rkb after you go for the Soul S 2.0 wheelset I'll take those SL3s off your hands!


----------



## PigmyRacer (Oct 3, 2007)

They aren't going to be the cheapest wheels ever, but I would strongly suggest going custom. I'd either get some lightweight aluminum rims with uberlight hubs (Tune) or low profile carbon rims (Reynolds KOM or Zip 202) with more standard hubs (DA or White Industry). Either way you'll end up with excellent wheels.


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

American Classic 350 clinchers, "full monty". will get you as low as you can go in clinchers.


----------



## Nightrider_AU (Sep 7, 2007)

A good option that I race on and can go quite light and well priced, is American Classic Hubs laced to low profile aluminum tubbie rims. Ive got mine laced with Revolutions to 340gm tubbie rims in 24 spokes 2x. They ride well for my 58kg weight. There are several rims options that would come in near that weight, Ambrosio, Velocity and Mavic all do ones from memory. Mine weigh about 1230gm, with different spokes you could go under 1200g.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

The Soul S2.0 are amazing wheels for the money. You can't go wrong there if you don't weigh too much and are looking for a lightweight clincher wheelset. Keep an eye on chainlove if you are wanting some nice low profile carbon wheels. They have Reynolds wheels on there all the time. This past week I bought a set of Reynolds KOM for $875 and a set of Reynolds DV46T for under $1000. You can also score Eason EC90 SLX tubulars on there cheap from time to time, or on ebay (for about $900 usually). 

The KOM and EC90SLX are nice and light, but you'd honestly be better off with something that weighed a bit more, but had some better aero properties. Zipp 404s are only about 1250 grams and obviously a heck of a lot more aero. The new 2009 Reynolds wheels are amazing. VERY light... the DV46UL is now just over 1000 grams! and the DV46 3K is only 1225grams. If I had the cash and wanted a sweet all around tubular wheel I'd look hard at the DV46UL for 09. 

Another great option would be custom wheels with the Edge 1.38 tubular rim. They are not cheap... but simply the best.


----------

